# Drake King vs Rossignol Viper bindings?



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey guys I had another thread about this but it wasn't specifically about the bindings and it didn't get much attention.

I did get help from one guy (thanks) but I was hoping to get more opinions than just one.

So I have an option between two snowboard pacakges:
1ST Package: $399
Snowboard: Rossignol Contrast
Bindings: Rossignol Viper V1
Boots: Northwave Reign

2ND Package: $499
Snowboard: Rossignol Imperial
Bindings: Drake King
Boots: Northwave Reign

From what others have told me the boards are pretty much the same so I have shifted my decision solely on the bindings.

Are the drake bindings worth the extra $100? I have heard that the boots will fit those bindings better since they are the same company. 
Is the non-adjustable toe strap going to be a big deal? Or will it easily fit any normal sized boot?
The heel cup on the Viper is apparently hollow. Obviously going to be lighter but will it be as strong as the drakes heel cup?
I am a big overweight fellow so I would want to get a stronger sturdy binding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

BUMP

anyone :dunno:


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

I didn't reply to this thread as I replied to your other thread, so I figured you wanted someone else's opinion.

I would say go for the Drake King, as the metal heelcup will be stronger.

- Ah you are correct, I guess Rossignol made some changes in their design.
I'd go with whatever your stoked on, you can always upgrade to better bindings next season.

Well, enough of my opinion, good luck with the choice, and have fun riding this season!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Correct, I was looking for at least one other opinion. Not to say I didn't find your posts helpful. Just that the more opinions the better IMO.

I actually thought the rossignol had metal heelcups. Just checked the site and it indeed says "Adjustable 6082 T6 aluminum heelcup"

The drakes do look stronger though so I will probably just go with the drakes.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

do you have to go with a package? I know the price maybe worth it, but what if you like the board and binding but the boots kill your feet? Or you like the boots and everything sucks? I think packages rarely go over well. Everything is personal pref, and unless you get to put your own package together, i would say build your own set up. May cost a little more, but i think it will be more money worth spent.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

^ this is good advice.

instead of buying a package, buy the items you want separately. if cost is an issue, consider used gear - you can get great value for money buying used.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

The package deal reduces the price greatly.

If I was to take the $400 package, it would cost me around $300 for just the board.

I would say I am a pretty good snowboarder but I am still new to the gear and have only ridden rental boards or really old crappy boards. So I don't think I would know any better from one board to another or the difference from bindings.

The boots however I can obviously tell if they fit good when I try them on. So as long as the boots feel comfortable and fit me good I see no reason to not go with the package deal.

If I buy a used setup then I don't really have any options either. Its hard enough finding a used setup around here that is my size let alone something that is good. Most used boards for sale around here are either cheap Lamar boards are too small Burton boards. Then I would most likely want to buy the boots new to get a good fit which would cost around $150-$200 alone. Minus the warranty on the board and bindings when buying used and I don't see how it would be better then a package deal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

why do you have to find gear "_around here_". you obviously have internet access so you can find gear all over the web 

i just thought it was interesting how much emphasis you were putting on the bindings. if i was buying a set up from scratch, i would find boots that fit perfectly, then choose the board then choose the bindings. ymmv, obviously.

alasdair


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

danpluso said:


> The package deal reduces the price greatly.
> 
> If I was to take the $400 package, it would cost me around $300 for just the board.
> 
> ...


Your just not looking hard enough :thumbsup: 

Im not one for buying much new gear because i know i can find it used for cheaper and in good condition!! I just bought a one year old libtech skate banana for 150 dollars and the thing has barely been used. The previous owner was one of those must get a new board every season even if the one i have is still brand new. 

Being new to a sport is always hard but you have to have some buddies out their that can let you borrow some gear so you can check different styles of equipment and feels. Take your time and do some research, you will not be disappointed. There is nothing worse then heading up to your local hill and being displeased with your gear because you bought it in a package. Trying going to a local shop as well, sometimes they will let you demo a board as well as some bindings. I think most rental shops will also let you do that if you ask for a performance rental.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> why do you have to find gear "_around here_". you obviously have internet access so you can find gear all over the web
> 
> i just thought it was interesting how much emphasis you were putting on the bindings. if i was buying a set up from scratch, i would find boots that fit perfectly, then choose the board then choose the bindings. ymmv, obviously.
> 
> alasdair




Because the package deals are the best band for your buck I can find and the only significant difference between the two packages is the bindings.

Now you are recommending I buy a snowboard and bindings without even looking at them in person and then pay a high shipping charge? I just don't see how it would work out better to buy a used board that could have damage the seller isn't telling me about and then not have a warranty.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

who says the shipping charges have to be high?

you've obviously made your mind up. good luck with your new set up.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes I have made up my mind that I don't want to buy a used setup with no warranty, high shipping charges, possible damage that the seller could be ling about, and not being able to see it in person. Its a snowboard, any shipping charge is going to be high for a snowboard.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Where are you buying this package again?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

If I do decide to go with either package... I will be buying it from a local store that deals specifically with skiing and snowboarding.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

hmmm to bad you can take them for a test run. 


I agree with you with buying things online. I would never buy something used without seeing it in person. And i would never buy something from an internet store without trying the product out first.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Even if I could try it out I don't think I would get a feel for the different setups until I rode 5+ setups all within my price range. All my snowboarding buddies have really old setups or sport mart brand setups so probably not worth trying them out. 

The store that is selling the packages also rents out boards so I think I will see if they rent out the same setup that I would be buying. I'm wanting to go up night snowboarding this Thursday. Mountain just opened up yesterday and I'm so excited 

But like I said I only have Burton rental boards to compare them to. And the last time I road a Burton rental board was over two years ago and I am not even sure what the bindings or boats were.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

well at any rate, i would go with the Rossignol Viper V1. Heard pretty good things about these bindings. Drake, not so much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Rly? Okay thanks for the advice!

It would be nice to have an extra $100 to put towards lift tickets. 

Can you give some examples of stuff you have heard about Drake? I did hear that a bunch of their workers left to start Union which from what I have read is a better binding company.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

danpluso said:


> The store that is selling the packages also rents out boards so I think I will see if they rent out the same setup that I would be buying.


any half decent store will let you demo a board and, if you end up buying it, deduct the cost of the demo rental from the purchase price.

alasdair


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Drakes are kind cheaper entry level bindings. In this industry, you sometimes get what you pay for, and when it comes to drakes, it is def true.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

Drake are not cheaper entry level bindings. They still have a decent pro team, and the bindings have actually improved a lot over the last five years. They do make entry level models, and higher end models.

The Drake King design is based on the old F-50 and F-60 model Drake binding from a few years ago, which was then their higher end models.

They might not be cool like Union, but are deffinatly still decent bindings. I wouldn't put them in the same category of entry level with companies like 5150, Lamar, LTD... ect.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey guys.. 

Found another setup that I am thinking might be overall better.

Board: Neversummer Revolver-R 159 (USED)
Bindings: Flux Titan (NEW)
Boots: ThirtyTwo Lashed (NEW)

The boots seem like really good boots and seemed to fit me really good.
The board is used but seems to have really good specs from what I can tell. Sintered base with double Camber. Not sure exactly what the double camber is about but the salesman said it is better. I have heard Sintered bases are better and overall faster. I plan on waxing my own board every 1-2 days of riding so will that be good enough for a sintered base or will I have to do it every day of riding?

Only thing I am not sure about is the width of the board. It is a wider board at 26.4cm. The salesman said it would be better to have a wider board with my 10.5" boot size. What do you guys think? I am a heavier rider at 240lbs so that should help with the wider board, right? 
Also not so sure about the length (159). I used a two different snowboard calculators online and they both suggested 162-164 for all around riding. I do more free riding then I do freestyle so will 159 be too small do you think? The calculator suggested a 159 for freestyle but like I said I like to free ride more then I do freestyle. From what I have found online, this board is made for park riding.

Not too sure about the bindings.. Gonna look em up now and find all the info I can on them.
EDIT: Did some searches on here and it seems like a lot of people use and like the Flux Titans.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

danpluso said:


> Not sure exactly what the double camber is about but the salesman said it is better.


lol - well he would say that, wouldn't he 

this is a rocker+camber board which means that it has a rocker (reverse camber area between the feet) and cambered areas from the feet out to the nose and tail. here's a graphic from the ns website which explains:










have you ridden one of these before? are you used to a traditional camber board? i wouldn't buy one of these without trying it. ymmv.

also, on size, i weigh about 190 and my all mountain board is a 158. for bigger days i have a 161. at 240, i feel you're going to bog down a bit on a 159. a little extra width in the waist might help.

you seem dead set on buying a package. you've found a pair of boots you like. why not buy them separately. i just feel that if you are locked into the idea of buying a package, you're going to get one component you really like - in this case the boots - and you're going to end up compromising no the board and/or bindings because they come with the package. again, ymmv.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> have you ridden one of these before? are you used to a traditional camber board? i wouldn't buy one of these without trying it. ymmv.
> 
> also, on size, i weigh about 190 and my all mountain board is a 158. for bigger days i have a 161. at 240, i feel you're going to bog down a bit on a 159. a little extra width in the waist might help.
> 
> ...


Nope, I can't say I have ever ridden one of these boards. I have been riding rental boards most of my life so I am assuming those would be traditional boards. From the description on that imagine you posted it sounds like it would be good all around the mountain. Or is that just marketing for ya?

As I said before, price is the main reason why I want to buy a package deal. I really can't afford to buy each piece of gear separate at this point in time. This year I plan on going up maybe a dozen times, but next year I am planning on buying a seasons pass. I figured if I could get a decent package deal to get me up and going this season, then I could upgrade whatever I am not happy with for next year when I will be getting a seasons pass. By then I should have a better idea of what I am after too. For now I mostly do freeride but I am going to be working on jumping and rails this year so by next year I might be a lot more into freestyle and know what I want from a snowboard.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

danpluso said:


> From the description on that imagine you posted it sounds like it would be good all around the mountain. Or is that just marketing for ya?


it does sound like it would be a good all-round board but, as you recognise, it's marketing. they're hardly going to tell you it sucks for freeriding.

if you have been riding (traditional camber) rental boards up 'til now, i would strongly advise you against buying this board without trying it.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

That is good advice but I'm not sure how I can try it out since it is a USED board on consignment. What are the chances that I could find one of these boards for a rental I wonder...

Everyone has to start at the beginning though. I may get used to it over time and love it.

Or I may hate it and get a new board. Even if I do that it would still probably come out cheaper in the end then buying each piece of gear separate.

The boots and bindings seem to be really good from what I have read.

EDIT: Checked into it more and I definitely agree with you. I won't be picking up this board unless I try it out first and know that its something I will like. Since I am mostly into free riding I will probably just stick with the traditional camber.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

danpluso said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Found another setup that I am thinking might be overall better.
> 
> ...


dude this set up sounds dope :thumbsup: I don't think you will have a problem with the 159. Don't listen to all that technical bull, personally, its what ever feels good and right to you. I rock a 159 all mountain, pow and park. you will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Do you weigh 240lbs though? How tall are you?

I'm 240lbs at 5'8"

I am hoping to lose some weight as I have been working out a shit load lately, so maybe a 159 would be better for me when I start losing some weight.

The mountain here is mostly groomed hard packed snow and doesn't get icy too often... If that matters on the type of board I get.

Everything in that setup does sound really good.. Just whether or not its good for me. The boots and bindings seem to be classified as all around with the bindings leaning a bit more towards park riding. The board seems to be mainly for park riding though. Can anyone tell me how much of a drastic change it is going from a traditional camber to this rocker+camber style of board? I love going fast and doing aggressive carving which is why I feel like I may be better sticking to a traditional camber board. 

I feel like a yo-yo lol... Always changing my mind.. I will probably go with the rocker+camber setup as it is the best deal even if it isn't the best setup for me. I can either get use to it or sell the board and get something else for next season.

Still a little worried about the board being a wider board if I don't need it that wide. Is 1cm bigger really going to make that big of an impact on the way it feels and carves?


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

If your riding in size 10.5 boots, you don't really need a wide board that is 26.4cm waist width. You could easily ride a board with a 25cm waist fine. I wouldn't go wider than 26cm unless your in a 11.5 or bigger. The only benefit of the wider board is your weight, as the extra width will make it a little stiffer in flex, but with the board being rocker/ camber combination it will still be playful.

I have a friend who I ride with that has a 158 regular width board (25.2cm) with size 11 boots, he is 5'9" 245lbs and has no troubles at all with that board, or any kind of boot overhang issues.

The extra 1cm will make a difference. Will you notice that difference? Maybe not. Unless you have riden a lot of different boards, it might be harder to tell a difference in performance. The neversummer is deffinatly an upgrade from the lower end Rossignol boards you were talking about earlier. 

I would see if you can find a board like that (never summer) in a regular width. What price is this used Never Summer? If you dont mind me asking.

Also another thing to consider, if the board is designed for park, it doesnt really mean it will not be good for all round riding, unless of course it has a super soft flex as that will make it hard to hold a carve going really fast while on groomers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

I never really got a price on just the board because the guy was going to give me a deal on everything as a package sale.

He said he could get $300 CAN for the board alone. Whether or not that is true I don't know.

The Never summer site says the revolver has a 3 for damp meter and a 4 for flex meter. A higher damp meter and higher stiffness would be better for all around right? Something like the never summer Heritage-R or SL-R?

Will me weight affect the board stiffness? For example would a stiffer board feel less stiff to a heavier person then it would to a light person?

There was another board there that was also used. I forget what it was but I do remember it was 165 in length... I think... I thought that would be too long for me so I didn't pay much attention to it. It could of also been a never summer. Maybe I will check back there and see what exactly it was. I know it was also a mid-wide board though.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

Your weight will deffinatly effect the stiffnes of the board, as it will feel softer to you, than someone who is 50lbs lighter than you. But it also has a lot to do with your stance width on the board, as a narror stance width you will not be able to flex the board as much as with a wider stance width.

As for the 165cm board, I wouldn't recommend it. I would stick with nothing bigger than a 160cm board as it might be harder to turn with the extra length. For all round riding you usually want a medium stiffness board, as a really stiff board will be only good for going fast, and will not feel very responsive while riding at slower speeds.

$300 CAN for a used board seems like a lot to me, especially since you can easily find NEW boards for around that price range on-line.

You should check out this shop:

The Boardroom - Snowboard, Skateboard, Wakeboard, Surfboard

There clearance store always has some good deals on last seasons equipment.

They are located in Vancouver, but your profile says Mt Washington, so I'm guessing you know of the boardroom already?



Also if you go with the used board, check the base for any gouge repairs, then the edges for any seperation spots (delaimination), inspect the condition of the edges. You don't want a board thats going to fall apart in a month or two of riding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Ive checked that site out before. Didn't know it was located in Vancouver... I will check it out more thoroughly.

$300 is just what he said he could sell it for.. If I buy the whole setup as a package he said he would give me a much better deal which is in my price range. That's why I am thinking I should just buy the whole setup as a package, ride the rocker+camber board for a while and then possibly sell it to get a different board. I don't have much money to spend and really just want to get out and snowboarding. I however have all year to save up for a new board for next season when I will most likely be getting a seasons pass too.

There definitely are some good deals on The Boardroom


----------

